# The bass are growing



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I bought these guys when they were alittle over an inch, and they have grown really well. They love to eat frozen krill, they go absolute crazy over that stuff. They also eat blood worms and pellets.

View attachment 74524


View attachment 74525


View attachment 74526


View attachment 74527


And this is a large mouth bass i cought in the creek in the back yard about 2 months ago, its growing just as fast as the peacocks.

View attachment 74528


enjoy


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice looking fish and free


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

awsum man, just awsum

gotta love the cichla!!!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

very nice LMB


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff mauls gonna be huge in no time


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NIKE said:


> great stuff mauls gonna be huge in no time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, i hope they get atleast half as big as yours


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok i woke up today and noticed all my bass had cloud eye, atleast i think. There eyes are cloudy and they have a little point on each eye? almost looks like a little chocolate chip.?

Anybody have any idea waht this is, i've removed the carbon and starting addein melafx yesterday so we'll see if that helps.

Also my oscar had ich in the tank, and i've been adding ich away for the last 3 days and the ich is gone, but now my bass have cloud eye.

thanks mauls


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mauls said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > great stuff mauls gonna be huge in no time
> ...


oh they will get bigger you have a bigger tank







for the cloudy eyes did you do any testing for amonia? maybe a few smaller waterchanges over the next couple days, a lil salt and boost the temp up too 81-82 deg till it clears. good luck. are they still eating?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NIKE said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > NIKE said:
> ...


yeah there eating fine. I will do some waterchanges like you said. hopefully they turn out ok

Thanks man!


----------

